# Car won’t start after new battery, Help!



## longvu234 (2 mo ago)

So recently i’ve noticed that the battery for my 2005 BMW x3 3.0L was dying so i decided to change it out. After about a week of regular driving it wouldn’t start in the morning to what I assumed was cold weather but upon further testing I noticed the battery was draining. Symptoms were no start no crank but when I jumped it, the vehicle cranked and started no problem. Alternator seems to be working just fine when we tested it but the battery just won’t charge. Any suggestions?

The battery isn’t an AGM battery and i had a power pack plugged in when I installed the new battery.


----------



## Richief151 (Jul 4, 2020)

Check your starter. My Z4 acted the same way and had it towed to dealer. I received a call from them that the starter was bad and they replaced it. Back on the road with lighter wallet.


----------

